

Anyone else facing issues with Google maps since last 3 weeks? - HackyGeeky

Issues :<p>1. Takes longer to load (In chrome &amp; FF) or the main page doesn&#x27;t load at all<p>2. Parts of the map do not load - especially the tiles west of Wyoming &amp; East of Indiana.<p>3. Directions on iphone are incorrect<p>Point 1 &amp; 2 have happened just too often for me since the last 3 weeks.<p>First I thought it was happening from my office laptop&#x2F;network only, but I&#x27;ve discovered the same from my home network+laptop.<p>Just me ?
======
willcate
Not just you. Couldn't get Android version to work reliably on July 4.

------
CyberDroiD
Google is an advertising company. The rest of their products suck.

~~~
coldtea
Really?

Because last time I checked, they had the best Search engine, the best
webmail, the best web maps and the best web office suite. Oh, and the 2nd best
mobile platform. And a very good browser.

Any better alternatives to support your sweeping generalisation? Preferably
ones that other people agree that are better too.

